# Use power outlets as a Wi-Fi alternative



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Use power outlets as a Wi-Fi alternative.

*Setting up a Wi-Fi network at home has gotten much easier, yet the process can still be daunting. Or the wireless signal won't reach everywhere. A good alternative that has gotten little attention involves your electric sockets.*









A Hercules ePlug is shown in use at a home in Marborough, Mass., Tuesday, Sept. 1, 2009. The ePlug uses a standard network port to connect to a computer, then uses the electric circuit of a home to receive Internet signals from a companion ePlug in an electric outlet and cabled to the Internet in another room. (AP Photo/Bill Sikes)

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I wouldn't bet the ranch on those things. They don't work in all environments.  I've tried several brands here, and I had abysmal results with them. :down:


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I put in a wired, wireless and powerline installation in a house about 3 years ago, and it wasn't all bad. I don't recall what speed we had, but I do remember it was as good as the wireless connection.

I used all Netgear components and it really worked better than I expected. This particular house really wasn't a good test, since it was about 8,000 Sq. Ft. with three 200 amp services so there was an awful lot of wiring to transfer a signal. I feel sure if we could have had the unit that connected to the router, and the junction at the computer on the same 110v circuit it would have worked better than it did.

As the kids in the house grew older we had a separate DSL line installed for them to use of their machines. I still have all the powerline stuff I pulled out after they converted to DSL and I want to try it in a house where I can put everything on the same circuit. Of course Netgear now has faster powerline connectors, but I still want to try the old stuff on a single circuit to see what happens.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My house is a puny 5000 sq/ft, and I have never gotten them to work over any distance. I can plug them in the same room and get them talking, but I can run a cable that far. Whenever I try to actually use them in a practical situation, it's no-go.

I'm sure part of the issue is that I have 400A service and two large panels. I don't have adjacent home interference, since I have a dedicated power transformer for my house.


----------



## BluZepher1 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for Sharing


----------

